# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  پشت کنکور ماندن و خانواده

## Ham1

سلام
دیروز با خانواده درباره اینکه یکسال بمونم پشت کنکور حرف زدم. خواستم یه آمادگی داشته باشن تا بعد کنکور.
از دیروز تمام سرکوفت ها شروع شد. چپ و راست هم بچه های فامیل رو میکوبن تو سر آدم. البته حق دارن ولی من نمیدونم چطور باهاش کنار بیام. به غلط کردن افتادم. کاش تا موقع کنکور صبر می کردم
دوستان پشت کنکوری چطور با این مسئله کنار میان؟
لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## wext82

سلام  :Yahoo (4): 
تنها راهی که بتونی از این وضعیت در بیای اینه که اینقدر درس بخونی تا روشون کم بشه :Yahoo (83): 
میدونی؟ اون موقع چیزی هم بهت گفتن رزومه ات رو نشون میدی خودشون خاموش میشن
البته منظورم مامان یا بابات نبودا احترامشون رو نگه دار  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## maria_sbz

> سلام
> دیروز با خانواده درباره اینکه یکسال بمونم پشت کنکور حرف زدم. خواستم یه آمادگی داشته باشن تا بعد کنکور.
> از دیروز تمام سرکوفت ها شروع شد. چپ و راست هم بچه های فامیل رو میکوبن تو سر آدم. البته حق دارن ولی من نمیدونم چطور باهاش کنار بیام. به غلط کردن افتادم. کاش تا موقع کنکور صبر می کردم
> دوستان پشت کنکوری چطور با این مسئله کنار میان؟
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید.


*خیلی اوضاع بدیه واقعا 
منم تجربه اش کردم البته این اواخر کمتر شده نسبت به قبل 

یعنی کلا هرچی میشه به روم میارن که دو سال زحماتشون رو به باد دادم (زحمات برادرم رو البته)

امسال سال سوممه که میخوام کنکور بدم 
والا من تنها روشم این بود که سعی کردم عادت کنم و یه گوش در و گوش دیگر دروازه البته خیلیییییییییییییییییییییی  ی تمرین میخواد 
الان حرفای فامیل و مامان و بابام رو من تاثیر نداره و وقتی یه  چیزی میگن سریع بحث رو عوض میکنم یا هم میگم من امسال موفق میشم و فقط و فقط حرفای داداشم روم تاثیر داره (هنوز موفق نشدم این مرحله رو پاس کنم )
امان از این بچه های فامیل (طرف مادری من هم یا دانشجوی پزشکی ان  یا هم به یه جایی رسیدن بالاخره ..خدا رو شکر طرف پدریم کم سنتر از منن و خانوادشون من رو میزنن رو سرشون یعنی میگن ببین مریم فلان جور شد مریم بهمان جور شد ... اخه خیر سرم من  شاگرد مدرسه فرزانگان بودم )

پارسال که سال دومم بود کنکور میدادم کلی حرف شنیدم از خاله گرفته تا مامانبزرگ و همه کلا 
این وسط یه عده هم بودن قوت قلب میدادن 
برادرمم پشتم بود
ولی وقتی دید تلاشی نمیکنم اونم رفتش تو جبهه اونا  و همین الانشم تو جبهه مخالفمه و گاهی اوقات یه حرفی میگه که یه روز فلج میشم  
البته دیگه سعی میکنم خودمو به نشنیدن بزنم و نذارم رو تلاشم تاثیر بذاره و کم نمیارم و میجنگم تا ثابت کنم هم به خودم هم به بقیه که میتونم
چون سال پیش خیلی تاثیر بدی گذاشت و من خیلی سست شده بودم و هیچ تلاشی نکردم چون باور کرده بودم که عرضه اش رو ندارم  و وقتی می دیدم کسی بهم امید نداره خودمم از خودم ناامید میشدم*  :Yahoo (117): * و نتیجه اش شد پسرفتم توی رشته تجربی 
البته پارسال  تا یک قدمی دانشگاه رفتم ولی نشد (از رشته زبان)
ببخشید زیادی حرف زدم*  :Yahoo (68): 
*
به نظر من از الان تا روز کنکور عادت کنین و تمرین کنین که خودتون رو به نشنیدن بزنین ..یه گوشتون در باشه و گوش دیگه دروازه بدون تور تا حرفا برن بیرون از ذهنتون
و اینکه از همین الانم برای کنکور سال بعدتون تلاش کنین و مطالعه و تست و تمرین رو کنار نذارین و نگین که وقت زیاده و از روز کنکور به بعد شروع میکنم به خوندن 
به خودتون  و اینده و علاقتون فکر کنین و نه به کسی دیگه 
البته یه نکته هم اینجا هست که اونم از نظر مالیه!
اگر خانواده حمایت نکنن سخت میشه*  :Yahoo (117):  *کار کردن و درس خوندن کنار هم خیلی سخته* 
*مثلا الان داداشم با من لج کرده  میگم برام فلان چیز بخر نمیخره میگه حالا قدر داشته هات رو بدون (حقم داره البته چون من با تنبلی کردنم زحماتش رو به باد دادم ) البته از حق نگذریم چند روزیه که اینجوری شده و در کنار نیش زدناش خیلی به فکرم هست و همراهمه*  :Yahoo (94): *
وقتی سال بعد موفق شدین نتیجه رو نشونشون بدین و بگین لازم نبود این همه سرکوفت و حرف 
اینکار هم میتونین بکنین ... خودتون رو زندونی کنین تو اتاقتون و فقط یه تایمهای کوتاه پیش خانواده باشین 
منکه وقتی میبینم میخوان حرفای منفی بزنن جیم میزنم تا حد امکان
*

----------


## Mina_medicine

> *خیلی اوضاع بدیه واقعا 
> منم تجربه اش کردم البته این اواخر کمتر شده نسبت به قبل 
> 
> یعنی کلا هرچی میشه به روم میارن که دو سال زحماتشون رو به باد دادم (زحمات برادرم رو البته)
> 
> امسال سال سوممه که میخوام کنکور بدم 
> والا من تنها روشم این بود که سعی کردم عادت کنم و یه گوش در و گوش دیگر دروازه البته خیلیییییییییییییییییییییی  ی تمرین میخواد 
> الان حرفای فامیل و مامان و بابام رو من تاثیر نداره و وقتی یه  چیزی میگن سریع بحث رو عوض میکنم یا هم میگم من امسال موفق میشم و فقط و فقط حرفای داداشم روم تاثیر داره (هنوز موفق نشدم این مرحله رو پاس کنم )
> امان از این بچه های فامیل (طرف مادری من هم یا دانشجوی پزشکی ان  یا هم به یه جایی رسیدن بالاخره ..خدا رو شکر طرف پدریم کم سنتر از منن و خانوادشون من رو میزنن رو سرشون یعنی میگن ببین مریم فلان جور شد مریم بهمان جور شد ... اخه خیر سرم من  شاگرد مدرسه فرزانگان بودم )
> ...


منم سال سوم کنکورمه
بیچاره مامان بابام اصن کارم نداشتن که بخان سرکوفت و اینا بزنن هیچی نمیگفتن
ولی انقد تحت فشار بودم
مثلا یه روز دیر بیدار میشدم از خواب اخم وتخم میکردن منم اعصابشو نداشتم
طی یه اقدام انتحاری
پاشدم اومدم زیرزمین داداشم اینا که یه سوییته
الان صب تا شب تنهام مگر اینکه خودم قصد کنم برم بالا پیش داداشم و بچه ها و زنش
ولی اون موقع که موقعیت جدا شدن ازشون جور نبود منم مث تو خودمو تو اتاقم حبس میکردم بیشتر وقتام در اتاقم قفل بود
میدونی خیلی دلم واسه خودمون میسوزه
ولی اگه یکم تلاش کنی میبینی چقد عزیز میشی پیش خونوادت
یکم ساعت مطالعه ات بالا بره همه (منظورم خونوادته) تحویلت میگیرن هرچی بخوای بت میدم فرقیم نمیکنه سال چندم کنکورته. مخصوصا من یه روشیو امتحان کردم که قبل از اونا از خواب بیدار میشم و شبا 12 میخوابم
اونام میان میگن وای چقد پرتلاشه حاضره از خابش بخاطر درس بزنه و ...  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Mina_medicine

> سلام
> دیروز با خانواده درباره اینکه یکسال بمونم پشت کنکور حرف زدم. خواستم یه آمادگی داشته باشن تا بعد کنکور.
> از دیروز تمام سرکوفت ها شروع شد. چپ و راست هم بچه های فامیل رو میکوبن تو سر آدم. البته حق دارن ولی من نمیدونم چطور باهاش کنار بیام. به غلط کردن افتادم. کاش تا موقع کنکور صبر می کردم
> دوستان پشت کنکوری چطور با این مسئله کنار میان؟
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید.


بنظرم یکم زود بود که بهشون بگی
میذاشتی بعد نتایج خودشو میدیدن نتیجتو
توام میگفتی سال اولم بود کرونا اوضاع رو بهم ریخت اصن نمیتونستم بخونم
ولی خب حالا چیزیه که شده!
من خیلی منزوی شدم سالای پشت کنکوری خیلی ادم پر انرژی و شادیم ولی انقد حرفای منفی بقیه اذیتم کرد از همه دور شدم حتی از دوستام ولی با این وجود خیلی ارامش داشتم چون دیگه حرفای منفی دور و برم خیلی کم شد
تو ام از نظر من سعی کن از الان شروع کنی برطرف کردن نقاط ضعفا مثلا اگه اسید و باز مشکل داری بشین تو یه هفته تمومش کن با تست
الان متوجه نیستی ولی سال دیگه میبینی چقد همین کمکت میکنه و دیگه ازش نمیترسی.
اینارو از رو تجربه میگم ...

----------


## maria_sbz

> منم سال سوم کنکورمه
> بیچاره مامان بابام اصن کارم نداشتن که بخان سرکوفت و اینا بزنن هیچی نمیگفتن
> ولی انقد تحت فشار بودم
> مثلا یه روز دیر بیدار میشدم از خواب اخم وتخم میکردن منم اعصابشو نداشتم
> طی یه اقدام انتحاری
> پاشدم اومدم زیرزمین داداشم اینا که یه سوییته
> الان صب تا شب تنهام مگر اینکه خودم قصد کنم برم بالا پیش داداشم و بچه ها و زنش
> ولی اون موقع که موقعیت جدا شدن ازشون جور نبود منم مث تو خودمو تو اتاقم حبس میکردم بیشتر وقتام در اتاقم قفل بود
> میدونی خیلی دلم واسه خودمون میسوزه
> ...


*عاره بازم از حق نگذریم حرفای مامان بابا گاها نیش و سرکوفت بودش و باقی اوقات از سر دلسوزی و ناراحتی یه حرفی رو میزدن اما خب نمیدونستن که من رو داغون میکنه !

بیشتر از همه خاله هام حرف میزدن و جالب ترش اینجا بود که توقعات بالایی هم داشتن 
خانواده من کلا یه جورین خخخ  البته خدا رو شکر که دارمشون 
الان هم اگه حرفی بزنن از دلسوزی و ناراحتی میزنن(مامان و بابا و داداشم منظورمه)  ولی خب چون بهم انرژی منفی میده و من حس ناامیدی از حرفاشون حس میکنم زودی فرار میکنم یا هم گوشامو میگیرم 
اره دقیقا امسال تلاشم رو بیشتر کردم تا بتونم خوشحالشون کنم*  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (83): 
حالمم که چند روزی بود بد بود الان خوب شدم حسابی  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## zhi.a

پشت کنکوری نیستم اما هر وقت درباره هر موضوعی یه حرف ناراحت کننده بهم میزنه اونو باعث انگیزم میکنمم  :Yahoo (4): 
تقریبا یه حالتی شده که مامانم هم این موضوعو فهمیده و مهندسی معکوس میزنه :Yahoo (21):  
میگه تو هیچی نمیشی تا من برم بخونم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## wext82

> پشت کنکوری نیستم اما هر وقت درباره هر موضوعی یه حرف ناراحت کننده بهم میزنه اونو باعث انگیزم میکنمم 
> تقریبا یه حالتی شده که مامانم هم این موضوعو فهمیده و مهندسی معکوس میزنه 
> میگه تو هیچی نمیشی تا من برم بخونم


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Dentist_jane

هیچ وقت مامان و بابام حتی یکبار بهم سرکوفت نزدن اما خواهر بزرگه و خواهر کوچیکه 100 برابر عوض اونارو در آوردن
جوری که خواهر کوچیکم تا چیزی بهش میگم میگه تو برو درستو بخون 4 ساله هیچ .... نشدی :Yahoo (21): 
اگه یه خونه دیگه باشه واسه پشت کنکوری خیلی عالیه
البته اینجوری نشه بری فقط بخوابیاااا اتفاقا بری آسوده درستو بخونی که 10 ساعت درس خوندن با اعصاب راحت برابر 15 ساعت درس با اعصاب داغونه!
صبح 11 مامانم تازه از خواب پا شده منم از 7 صبح بکوب داشتم میخوندم از جلو اتاقم که درش بسته بود داد زد پاشو ساعت 11ئه ها !!  یعنی زیست دوم رو انقدر کوبیدم تو کله م که فنرش از وسط شکست :Yahoo (114): 
تا 3 ظهر هم هیچی نتونستم بخونم
خوشبختانه بچه های فامیل هنوز خیلی بچه ن و آدم موفق تر از خودم نیست فعلا تو فامیل تا اونم بزنن تو سرم
کرونا هم اومده نمیتونم برم اون یکی خونه از دستشون راحت شم
البته بنده خدا مامانم کلا لحنش کنایه ماننده ولی منم شدیدا حساسم و نمیتونم بیخیال باشم

وای چرا این تایپیک رو زدی کل غم هام از بدو تولد اومد تو دلم :Y (461):  :Y (461):

----------


## Soheil.si

> هیچ وقت مامان و بابام حتی یکبار بهم سرکوفت نزدن اما خواهر بزرگه و خواهر کوچیکه 100 برابر عوض اونارو در آوردن
> جوری که خواهر کوچیکم تا چیزی بهش میگم میگه تو برو درستو بخون 4 ساله هیچ .... نشدی
> اگه یه خونه دیگه باشه واسه پشت کنکوری خیلی عالیه
> البته اینجوری نشه بری فقط بخوابیاااا اتفاقا بری آسوده درستو بخونی که 10 ساعت درس خوندن با اعصاب راحت برابر 15 ساعت درس با اعصاب داغونه!
> صبح 11 مامانم تازه از خواب پا شده منم از 7 صبح بکوب داشتم میخوندم از جلو اتاقم که درش بسته بود داد زد پاشو ساعت 11ئه ها !!  یعنی زیست دوم رو انقدر کوبیدم تو کله م که فنرش از وسط شکست
> تا 3 ظهر هم هیچی نتونستم بخونم
> خوشبختانه بچه های فامیل هنوز خیلی بچه ن و آدم موفق تر از خودم نیست فعلا تو فامیل تا اونم بزنن تو سرم
> کرونا هم اومده نمیتونم برم اون یکی خونه از دستشون راحت شم
> البته بنده خدا مامانم کلا لحنش کنایه ماننده ولی منم شدیدا حساسم و نمیتونم بیخیال باشم
> ...


با عرض معذرت اون تیکه که گفتی کتابو کوبیدی تو سرت ترکیدم از خنده :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Javad1376

سلام داداش؛اگر این سه چهارماهی که تا کنکور مونده درس نخونی سه چهار سال دیگه ام وایسی نمیخونی؛خیالتو راحت میکنم یا این سه چهارماهو میخونی و قبول میشی یا دیگه قید درس خوندن رو میزنی؛این که به خونوادت این حرفو زدی اشتباه کردی...مسئولیت اشتباهت رو بپذیر...این همه آدم تو این تایم کم موفق شدن نمیدونم چرا شماها انقد علاقه به پشت کنکور موندن دارید...پشت کنکور بودن هزار تا ضرر داره و شاید فقط دو سه تا پوئن مثبت داشته باشه؛رک و خشن گفتم که حساب کارتو بدونی

----------


## wext82

> هیچ وقت مامان و بابام حتی یکبار بهم سرکوفت نزدن اما خواهر بزرگه و خواهر کوچیکه 100 برابر عوض اونارو در آوردن
> جوری که خواهر کوچیکم تا چیزی بهش میگم میگه تو برو درستو بخون 4 ساله هیچ .... نشدی
> اگه یه خونه دیگه باشه واسه پشت کنکوری خیلی عالیه
> البته اینجوری نشه بری فقط بخوابیاااا اتفاقا بری آسوده درستو بخونی که 10 ساعت درس خوندن با اعصاب راحت برابر 15 ساعت درس با اعصاب داغونه!
> صبح 11 مامانم تازه از خواب پا شده منم از 7 صبح بکوب داشتم میخوندم از جلو اتاقم که درش بسته بود داد زد پاشو ساعت 11ئه ها !!  یعنی زیست دوم رو انقدر کوبیدم تو کله م که فنرش از وسط شکست
> تا 3 ظهر هم هیچی نتونستم بخونم
> خوشبختانه بچه های فامیل هنوز خیلی بچه ن و آدم موفق تر از خودم نیست فعلا تو فامیل تا اونم بزنن تو سرم
> کرونا هم اومده نمیتونم برم اون یکی خونه از دستشون راحت شم
> البته بنده خدا مامانم کلا لحنش کنایه ماننده ولی منم شدیدا حساسم و نمیتونم بیخیال باشم
> ...


فقط خواهر کوچیکه  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ij16

> سلام
> دیروز با خانواده درباره اینکه یکسال بمونم پشت کنکور حرف زدم. خواستم یه آمادگی داشته باشن تا بعد کنکور.
> از دیروز تمام سرکوفت ها شروع شد. چپ و راست هم بچه های فامیل رو میکوبن تو سر آدم. البته حق دارن ولی من نمیدونم چطور باهاش کنار بیام. به غلط کردن افتادم. کاش تا موقع کنکور صبر می کردم
> دوستان پشت کنکوری چطور با این مسئله کنار میان؟
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید.


شما تلاشتو بکن انشالله که قبول میشی نشدی هم تلاشت رو دیدن اگه تلاش نداشتی اونوقت ادم رو سرکوفت میکنن که چرا نخوندی و فلان

----------


## Ham1

> سلام 
> تنها راهی که بتونی از این وضعیت در بیای اینه که اینقدر درس بخونی تا روشون کم بشه
> میدونی؟ اون موقع چیزی هم بهت گفتن رزومه ات رو نشون میدی خودشون خاموش میشن
> البته منظورم مامان یا بابات نبودا احترامشون رو نگه دار


من احترامشون رو دارم حتی بیشتر حرف هایی که میزنن رو هم قبول دارم ولی اینقدر بچه های همکار هاشون رو میکوبن تو سرم که حد نداره.

----------


## Dentist_jane

> با عرض معذرت اون تیکه که گفتی کتابو کوبیدی تو سرت ترکیدم از خنده


اوسون سن گول :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Dentist_jane

> من احترامشون رو دارم حتی بیشتر حرف هایی که میزنن رو هم قبول دارم ولی اینقدر بچه های همکار هاشون رو میکوبن تو سرم که حد نداره.


هر وقت اینکارو کردن توهم پدر مادر بچه های همکاراشون رو بکوب تو سرشون :Yahoo (65): 
خیلییییی تاثیر داره هااااا
دختر همسایه ماهم با سهمیه 25 درصد و درصد های افتضاح پزشکی روزانه قبول شد بعدش میگفت مامانم نسا پزشکی قبول شداااا منم میگفتم مامانم سهمیه داشتااااا اون سهمیه رو جور کنید من مستقیم برم دانشگاه تهران پزشکی بخونم
والله :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Dentist_jane

> فقط خواهر کوچیکه


انگاری تجربه شو داریاا :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Dentist_jane

> سلام داداش؛اگر این سه چهارماهی که تا کنکور مونده درس نخونی سه چهار سال دیگه ام وایسی نمیخونی؛خیالتو راحت میکنم یا این سه چهارماهو میخونی و قبول میشی یا دیگه قید درس خوندن رو میزنی؛این که به خونوادت این حرفو زدی اشتباه کردی...مسئولیت اشتباهت رو بپذیر...این همه آدم تو این تایم کم موفق شدن نمیدونم چرا شماها انقد علاقه به پشت کنکور موندن دارید...پشت کنکور بودن هزار تا ضرر داره و شاید فقط دو سه تا پوئن مثبت داشته باشه؛رک و خشن گفتم که حساب کارتو بدونی


اینو بد جوری راست میگه
سر راست بگم اگه سال دوازدهم با 5 ساعت وقت صرف کردن به تسلط برسی سال بعدش به 10 ساعت و بیشتر نیاز داری
پس بیخیال پشت کنکور موندن و شروع کن بترکون

----------


## Ham1

> سلام داداش؛اگر این سه چهارماهی که تا کنکور مونده درس نخونی سه چهار سال دیگه ام وایسی نمیخونی؛خیالتو راحت میکنم یا این سه چهارماهو میخونی و قبول میشی یا دیگه قید درس خوندن رو میزنی؛این که به خونوادت این حرفو زدی اشتباه کردی...مسئولیت اشتباهت رو بپذیر...این همه آدم تو این تایم کم موفق شدن نمیدونم چرا شماها انقد علاقه به پشت کنکور موندن دارید...پشت کنکور بودن هزار تا ضرر داره و شاید فقط دو سه تا پوئن مثبت داشته باشه؛رک و خشن گفتم که حساب کارتو بدونی


سلام
من آدم درس نخونی نیستم حتی امسال هم شاگرد اول مدرسه شدم. ولی با علاقه درس نخوندم فقط برای رفع تکلیف و اون هم تشریحی خوندم طوری که یک ساعت بعد امتحان هیچی یادم نمیومد. اشتباهم رو هم قبول دارم.
ولی الان مدت کوتاهیه که شروع به درس خوندن کردم. دارم با علاقه و جدیت میخونم اما اگه منطقی باشیم واقعا زمانی باقی نمونده و از خیلی ها جا موندم. ولی با این حال  بدون توجه به نتیجه ادامه میدم.

----------


## Ham1

> هیچ وقت مامان و بابام حتی یکبار بهم سرکوفت نزدن اما خواهر بزرگه و خواهر کوچیکه 100 برابر عوض اونارو در آوردن
> جوری که خواهر کوچیکم تا چیزی بهش میگم میگه تو برو درستو بخون 4 ساله هیچ .... نشدی
> اگه یه خونه دیگه باشه واسه پشت کنکوری خیلی عالیه
> البته اینجوری نشه بری فقط بخوابیاااا اتفاقا بری آسوده درستو بخونی که 10 ساعت درس خوندن با اعصاب راحت برابر 15 ساعت درس با اعصاب داغونه!
> صبح 11 مامانم تازه از خواب پا شده منم از 7 صبح بکوب داشتم میخوندم از جلو اتاقم که درش بسته بود داد زد پاشو ساعت 11ئه ها !!  یعنی زیست دوم رو انقدر کوبیدم تو کله م که فنرش از وسط شکست
> تا 3 ظهر هم هیچی نتونستم بخونم
> خوشبختانه بچه های فامیل هنوز خیلی بچه ن و آدم موفق تر از خودم نیست فعلا تو فامیل تا اونم بزنن تو سرم
> کرونا هم اومده نمیتونم برم اون یکی خونه از دستشون راحت شم
> البته بنده خدا مامانم کلا لحنش کنایه ماننده ولی منم شدیدا حساسم و نمیتونم بیخیال باشم
> ...


ببخشید که ناراحت شدی ولی من هم الان اوضاع خوبی ندارم
بدبختی من اینجاست پنج تا دیگه از بچه های فامیل امسال کنکور میدن فقط بعد کنکور خدا باید به دادم برسه. البته من کلاس سوم رو جهشی خوندم واز تمام اونا یک یا دوسال سنم کمتره. حداقل به خاطر این یه مورد یکم کمتر بهم سرکوفت بچه های فامیل رو میزنن.

----------


## Matean

> هیچ وقت مامان و بابام حتی یکبار بهم سرکوفت نزدن اما خواهر بزرگه و خواهر کوچیکه 100 برابر عوض اونارو در آوردن
> جوری که خواهر کوچیکم تا چیزی بهش میگم میگه تو برو درستو بخون 4 ساله هیچ .... نشدی
> اگه یه خونه دیگه باشه واسه پشت کنکوری خیلی عالیه
> البته اینجوری نشه بری فقط بخوابیاااا اتفاقا بری آسوده درستو بخونی که 10 ساعت درس خوندن با اعصاب راحت برابر 15 ساعت درس با اعصاب داغونه!
> صبح 11 مامانم تازه از خواب پا شده منم از 7 صبح بکوب داشتم میخوندم از جلو اتاقم که درش بسته بود داد زد پاشو ساعت 11ئه ها !!  یعنی زیست دوم رو انقدر کوبیدم تو کله م که فنرش از وسط شکست
> تا 3 ظهر هم هیچی نتونستم بخونم
> خوشبختانه بچه های فامیل هنوز خیلی بچه ن و آدم موفق تر از خودم نیست فعلا تو فامیل تا اونم بزنن تو سرم
> کرونا هم اومده نمیتونم برم اون یکی خونه از دستشون راحت شم
> البته بنده خدا مامانم کلا لحنش کنایه ماننده ولی منم شدیدا حساسم و نمیتونم بیخیال باشم
> ...


انگار داری زندگی منو تعریف میکنی.مخصوصن اون قسمت داد زدن مامانت.لامصب یه روز کامل فلج میکنه ادمو.خواهر کوچیکه رو ک اصن نگم بهتره :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Rafolin403

> سلام
> دیروز با خانواده درباره اینکه یکسال بمونم پشت کنکور حرف زدم. خواستم یه آمادگی داشته باشن تا بعد کنکور.
> از دیروز تمام سرکوفت ها شروع شد. چپ و راست هم بچه های فامیل رو میکوبن تو سر آدم. البته حق دارن ولی من نمیدونم چطور باهاش کنار بیام. به غلط کردن افتادم. کاش تا موقع کنکور صبر می کردم
> دوستان پشت کنکوری چطور با این مسئله کنار میان؟
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید.


تنها راهش اینه که تا کنکور حسابی بخونید اگه صفر صفرم باشید تقریبا تا روز کنکور به ۱۰_۱۵هزار میرسید!
بعد انتخاب رشته کنید ازادپیراپزشکی بزنید خب میارید حتما... ولی خب نیاز به ثبت نام نیست یه سوژه بدید دست خانواده که هرجا رفتن بگن بچم فلان چیز ازاد اورد ولی نرفت... در حدی که بشه یکم سرگرمشون کرد!!! :Yahoo (50): 
اگر رتبتون بهتر شد که دیگه بهتر... میتونید رشته های بهتری رو برای ازاد و اینا انتخاب کنید

----------


## Dentist_jane

> ببخشید که ناراحت شدی ولی من هم الان اوضاع خوبی ندارم
> بدبختی من اینجاست پنج تا دیگه از بچه های فامیل امسال کنکور میدن فقط بعد کنکور خدا باید به دادم برسه. البته من کلاس سوم رو جهشی خوندم واز تمام اونا یک یا دوسال سنم کمتره. حداقل به خاطر این یه مورد یکم کمتر بهم سرکوفت بچه های فامیل رو میزنن.


نه بابا
بی شوخی اصلا به پشت کنکور موندن فکر نکن 
پاشو شروع کن
هنوز خیلی وقت هست
آدمای زیادی بودن از این روزا حتی با اوضاع زیر صفر شروع کردن و رتبه خیلی خوبی آوردن
تازه اگه خدایی نکرده به احتمال 1% رتبه ت اونی نشه که خودت میخوای باز تو یه سال جلویی و اصلا عقب نیستی در واقع تو همون موقعی که باید کنکور میدی
اگه از الان تا کنکور پاشی و خوب بخونی تجاربی به دست میاری که سال بعد 10 تا مشاور هم نمیتونه انقدر کمکت کنه
به حرفم ایمان داشته باش
منم سال پیش بعد عید شروع کردم و 4100 منطقه 2 آوردم
من اون زمان 3 ماه کلا زمان داشتم اما تو الان حدودا 4 ماه وقت داری و میتونی رتبه خیلی بهتری بیاری
پاشو قهرمان

----------


## Dentist_jane

> ببخشید که ناراحت شدی ولی من هم الان اوضاع خوبی ندارم
> بدبختی من اینجاست پنج تا دیگه از بچه های فامیل امسال کنکور میدن فقط بعد کنکور خدا باید به دادم برسه. البته من کلاس سوم رو جهشی خوندم واز تمام اونا یک یا دوسال سنم کمتره. حداقل به خاطر این یه مورد یکم کمتر بهم سرکوفت بچه های فامیل رو میزنن.


نه بابا
بی شوخی اصلا به پشت کنکور موندن فکر نکن 
پاشو شروع کن
هنوز خیلی وقت هست
آدمای زیادی بودن از این روزا حتی با اوضاع زیر صفر شروع کردن و رتبه خیلی خوبی آوردن
تازه اگه خدایی نکرده به احتمال 1% رتبه ت اونی نشه که خودت میخوای باز تو یه سال جلویی و اصلا عقب نیستی در واقع تو همون موقعی که باید کنکور میدی
اگه از الان تا کنکور پاشی و خوب بخونی تجاربی به دست میاری که سال بعد 10 تا مشاور هم نمیتونه انقدر کمکت کنه
به حرفم ایمان داشته باش
منم سال پیش بعد عید شروع کردم و 4100 منطقه 2 آوردم
من اون زمان 3 ماه کلا زمان داشتم اما تو الان حدودا 4 ماه وقت داری و میتونی رتبه خیلی بهتری بیاری
پاشو قهرمان

----------


## wext82

> نه بابا
> بی شوخی اصلا به پشت کنکور موندن فکر نکن 
> پاشو شروع کن
> هنوز خیلی وقت هست
> آدمای زیادی بودن از این روزا حتی با اوضاع زیر صفر شروع کردن و رتبه خیلی خوبی آوردن
> تازه اگه خدایی نکرده به احتمال 1% رتبه ت اونی نشه که خودت میخوای باز تو یه سال جلویی و اصلا عقب نیستی در واقع تو همون موقعی که باید کنکور میدی
> اگه از الان تا کنکور پاشی و خوب بخونی تجاربی به دست میاری که سال بعد 10 تا مشاور هم نمیتونه انقدر کمکت کنه
> به حرفم ایمان داشته باش
> منم سال پیش بعد عید شروع کردم و 4100 منطقه 2 آوردم
> ...


​راست میگی خییییییییییییییییلی حرفتو قبول دارم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ham1

> نه بابا
> بی شوخی اصلا به پشت کنکور موندن فکر نکن 
> پاشو شروع کن
> هنوز خیلی وقت هست
> آدمای زیادی بودن از این روزا حتی با اوضاع زیر صفر شروع کردن و رتبه خیلی خوبی آوردن
> تازه اگه خدایی نکرده به احتمال 1% رتبه ت اونی نشه که خودت میخوای باز تو یه سال جلویی و اصلا عقب نیستی در واقع تو همون موقعی که باید کنکور میدی
> اگه از الان تا کنکور پاشی و خوب بخونی تجاربی به دست میاری که سال بعد 10 تا مشاور هم نمیتونه انقدر کمکت کنه
> به حرفم ایمان داشته باش
> منم سال پیش بعد عید شروع کردم و 4100 منطقه 2 آوردم
> ...


ممنون از راهنمایی
حرفاتون خیلی روحیه بخش بود. حتما تمام تلاشم رو میکنم

----------


## wext82

> ممنون از راهنمایی
> حرفاتون خیلی روحیه بخش بود. حتما تمام تلاشم رو میکنم


حتما  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Matean

> نه بابا
> بی شوخی اصلا به پشت کنکور موندن فکر نکن 
> پاشو شروع کن
> هنوز خیلی وقت هست
> آدمای زیادی بودن از این روزا حتی با اوضاع زیر صفر شروع کردن و رتبه خیلی خوبی آوردن
> تازه اگه خدایی نکرده به احتمال 1% رتبه ت اونی نشه که خودت میخوای باز تو یه سال جلویی و اصلا عقب نیستی در واقع تو همون موقعی که باید کنکور میدی
> اگه از الان تا کنکور پاشی و خوب بخونی تجاربی به دست میاری که سال بعد 10 تا مشاور هم نمیتونه انقدر کمکت کنه
> به حرفم ایمان داشته باش
> منم سال پیش بعد عید شروع کردم و 4100 منطقه 2 آوردم
> ...


۴ماه کجابود داداش کمتراز۳ماه مونده.ولی بابقیه حرفات موافقم

----------


## Dentist_jane

> ۴ماه کجابود داداش کمتراز۳ماه مونده.ولی بابقیه حرفات موافقم


آیا در ایران زندگی میکنی؟؟
آیا اصلا در این کره خاکی زندگی میکنی؟؟
بدجوری احساس میکنم از فضا اومدی!! :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Mina_medicine

> ببخشید که ناراحت شدی ولی من هم الان اوضاع خوبی ندارم
> بدبختی من اینجاست پنج تا دیگه از بچه های فامیل امسال کنکور میدن فقط بعد کنکور خدا باید به دادم برسه. البته من کلاس سوم رو جهشی خوندم واز تمام اونا یک یا دوسال سنم کمتره. حداقل به خاطر این یه مورد یکم کمتر بهم سرکوفت بچه های فامیل رو میزنن.


عه منم یه سال رو جهشی خوندم سال سوم دبستان واسه همین
پارسال که دختر یکی از فامیلای نزدیکمون دندون قبول شد
همه گفتن مینا جهشی خونده و یه سال کوچیک تره و عقب نیوفتاده و از این حرفا دیگه من زیر زیرکی در رفتم زیرش

----------


## Matean

> آیا در ایران زندگی میکنی؟؟
> آیا اصلا در این کره خاکی زندگی میکنی؟؟
> بدجوری احساس میکنم از فضا اومدی!!


باشه زمینی

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

> هیچ وقت مامان و بابام حتی یکبار بهم سرکوفت نزدن اما خواهر بزرگه و خواهر کوچیکه 100 برابر عوض اونارو در آوردن
> جوری که خواهر کوچیکم تا چیزی بهش میگم میگه تو برو درستو بخون 4 ساله هیچ .... نشدی
> اگه یه خونه دیگه باشه واسه پشت کنکوری خیلی عالیه
> البته اینجوری نشه بری فقط بخوابیاااا اتفاقا بری آسوده درستو بخونی که 10 ساعت درس خوندن با اعصاب راحت برابر 15 ساعت درس با اعصاب داغونه!
> صبح 11 مامانم تازه از خواب پا شده منم از 7 صبح بکوب داشتم میخوندم از جلو اتاقم که درش بسته بود داد زد پاشو ساعت 11ئه ها !!  یعنی زیست دوم رو انقدر کوبیدم تو کله م که فنرش از وسط شکست
> تا 3 ظهر هم هیچی نتونستم بخونم
> خوشبختانه بچه های فامیل هنوز خیلی بچه ن و آدم موفق تر از خودم نیست فعلا تو فامیل تا اونم بزنن تو سرم
> کرونا هم اومده نمیتونم برم اون یکی خونه از دستشون راحت شم
> البته بنده خدا مامانم کلا لحنش کنایه ماننده ولی منم شدیدا حساسم و نمیتونم بیخیال باشم
> ...


من خودم دیوانه شدم از دست خانواده تو خواهرت باز ما عروسمون هیچ ... نیست خودش کلی قیافه میگیره البته افتخار میکنه به شوی کردنش اینم حتی با حرکات و رفتارها نیش میزنه ، خواهر کوچیکتو میتونی بزنی تو کلش که حرف نزن بچه البته بچه های این دوره زمونه دیگ... مثل ماها نیستند ... درکل آبجی از کامنتت کلی خندم گرفت دمت گرم فنر از جادررفت  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (20):    . وااای اون تیکه اخرو خوب اومدی تمام بدبختای بدو...   آبجی جان هیچکس تنها نیست ما هممون شرایطمون همینه چه بسا خیلیا بدتر .. خخخ   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## general knobi

سلام دوستان حقیقتا از این حجم ناراحتی واندوه شما واقعا متاثر شدم من پشت کنکوری نیستم امسال سال اولمه ولی خب یک چیزایی در همین مورد تجربه کردم متاسفانه ما داریم توایران زندگی می کنیم پ ن تو خود بخوان حدیث مفصل از این مجمل و خیلی چیزا رو حساب و کتاب نیست یک نمونش همین کنکور و هزار تا ماجرای مختلف گوشه و کنارش اولن خیلی از دوستان طوری حرف زدن انگار مثلا  شرایطشون خیلی  خاص و حاده و معتقد بودن که خانوادشون خیلی عجیب وغریبه یا مثلا اونان هستن که فقط تو این شرایط گیر کردن نه بابا ب پیر به پیغمبر این شرایط اندر حوالات 90 درصد کنکوریاست ومتاسفانه خیلی خانواده ها و فامیل ها درک نمیکنن که فشار کنکور خودش یک تنه کمر شکن هست دیگه اونا نباید بیان اضافه بشن ولی خب میخوام رک وپوست وکنده یک مطلب کلی بگم که واقعیت تلخ جامعه ماست اولن بحث پدر ومادر اینه که به هرحال خب انتنظار دارن و ضمنا بعضی اوقات فشار بر اونا هم به حدی هست که ذهنو وروانشون کلا میپره متاسفانه خود وزیر بهداشتم چند وقت پیش هشدار داده بود که وضعیت روان 80 درصد ایرانیان بخاطر شرایط اجتماعی اقتصادی جامعه از حالت نرمال خارج شده پ ن منظورم این نیست که شما و خانوادتون خدای نکرده روانی هستی بد برداشت نشه این یک صحبت کلی حول وضعیت جامعه ماست اره دوست عزیز حقیقت تلخ تلخ تر از ز​هر  بحث فامیل هم که دیگه تو جامعه ما مشخصه انچه عیان است چه حاجت به بیان است                                              در نهایت من زیاد اهل سخن انگیزشی  نیستم چون سخنان انگیزشی که مثل داروی مسکن موقته وشاید یک روز و دوروز با شنیدن و گفتنش بهت روحیه میده وبعد دوروز دردای نامیدی با شدت بیشتری برمیگرده ولی این یک مورد رو قلم میگیرم که میگه طوری قدم بردار که قله موفقیت رو سریع تر فتح کنی تا همون ادمایی که یک روز مسخرت میکردن ومیگفتن نمیتونی بیان زیر سایه قله تو و بفهمن که بالاتر از خواست اونا خواست خدا و اراده توست  ومن الله توفیق

----------


## Mobin.

واقعن چرا باید واسه ساختن ایندتون اینهمه جواب پس بدین ؟ یه هندزفری . یه اهنگ امینم ( ترجیحا lose yourself ) . کتاب تست . همینا جوابه بنظرم

----------


## Ham1

> ۴ماه کجابود داداش کمتراز۳ماه مونده.ولی بابقیه حرفات موافقم


کاش 3 ماه مونده بود. فقط اردیبهشت و خرداد مونده

----------


## _Saturn_

*دوست عزیز بشین بخون تو این دو ماه فرصت زیاده...
به پیر به پیغمبر اگه پشت بمونی بازم به همینجا میرسی اینو از طرف ۹\۹۹درصد پشت کنکوریا میگم مگر اینکه جزء ۰/۱ درصد باشی که خیلی خیلی احتمالش کمه . اصلا انگار سال پشت کنکور و واسه این آفریدن که به یه پشت کنکوری بفهمونن زمان زیاد به درد نمیخوره باید از جایی که تسلیم شدی ادامه بدی ، بفهمی که مهم نیس چقدر بهت فرصت میدن باید از جایی که جا زدی بلند شی و مسیرو ادامه بدی به قولی:
《 از دیگران عبرت بگیر تا خودت درس عبرتی برای بقیه نشی》

این روزای مونده رو خودت با درس خوندن بکش اصلا شب و روزت بهم بدوز ولی پشت نمون! من جزء اون آدم های خوش شانسیم که خانوادم با وجود دو سال پشت کنکور موندنم بهم متلک ننداختن و اذیتم نکردن .نه اینکه اصلا سرزنشم نکنن نه... اتفاقا بهم گفتن که دارم عمرم و استعدادم هدر میدم ولی اصلا حمایتشون ازم دریغ نکردن . ولی اینو بدون حتی آدمی مثل من که خانواده اش همه جوره هواش دارن از حرفایی که فامیلا بهش میزنن نمیتونه فرار کنه . من آدمیم که تو  فامیل حتی نمیتونن بهم چپ نگا کنن چون همیشه فاصله ها رو رعایت میکنم و حرمت نگه میدارم ولی با این حال توی این سالای پشت کنکور دیدم که چجوری از طریق من پدر و مادرم رنجوندن و غرورشون خدشه دار کردن و دل من هم به تبع ناراحتی اونا شکست ×_×
حالا من با وجود همچین فضایی توی خانواده و این که طبقه بالای خونمون که هیچ کس نمیاد و نمیره درس میخونم و کاملا تو آرامشم اگه از دوران پشت کنکور تعریف کنم فقط یه کلمه میگم : حالت تهوع
 پس خودت شرایطتت تصور کن 
در ضمن اگه تجربی ای با این اوضاع و احوال  امسال پذیرش زیاد میشه پس تا تنور داغه نون و بچسبون...
تو میتونی!
*

----------


## Amir_H80

*سلام دوستان یه سوال واسم پیش اومده .**اگه یه نفر کنکور 99 رو ثبت نام کنه ولی به دلایلی نتونه سرجلسه حضور پیدا کنه.
آیا باز براش کارنامه کنکور میاد ؟ آیا از کنکور 1400 محروم میشه ؟*
*بعد این شخص موقع ثبت نام کنکور سال بعدش که یه قسمت داره که در کنکور سال قبل شرکت کردم رو باید تیک بزنه؟*

----------


## sina_u

> *سلام دوستان یه سوال واسم پیش اومده .**اگه یه نفر کنکور 99 رو ثبت نام کنه ولی به دلایلی نتونه سرجلسه حضور پیدا کنه.
> آیا باز براش کارنامه کنکور میاد ؟ آیا از کنکور 1400 محروم میشه ؟*
> *بعد این شخص موقع ثبت نام کنکور سال بعدش که یه قسمت داره که در کنکور سال قبل شرکت کردم رو باید تیک بزنه؟*


*سلام 
**اگه یه نفر کنکور 99 رو ثبت نام کنه ولی به دلایلی نتونه سرجلسه حضور پیدا کنه.**آیا باز براش کارنامه کنکور میاد ؟ آیا از کنکور 1400 محروم میشه ؟**نه. اگه قبول بشی و انتخاب رشته بکنی ولی نری مشکل پیش میاد.*
*بعد این شخص موقع ثبت نام کنکور سال بعدش که یه قسمت داره که در کنکور سال قبل شرکت کردم رو باید تیک بزنه؟
اصلا اهمیت نداره بزنی  یا نزنی مهم نیته.*

----------


## Amir_H80

> *سلام 
> **اگه یه نفر کنکور 99 رو ثبت نام کنه ولی به دلایلی نتونه سرجلسه حضور پیدا کنه.**آیا باز براش کارنامه کنکور میاد ؟ آیا از کنکور 1400 محروم میشه ؟*نه. اگه قبول بشی و انتخاب رشته بکنی ولی نری مشکل پیش میاد.
> *بعد این شخص موقع ثبت نام کنکور سال بعدش که یه قسمت داره که در کنکور سال قبل شرکت کردم رو باید تیک بزنه؟
> اصلا اهمیت نداره بزنی  یا نزنی مهم نیته.*


*البته منظورم قبول شدن نبود . منظورم اینه اگه یکی سرجلسه غایب بشه بازم واسش کارنامه میاد ؟ یا اینکه محروم میشه از کنکور سال بعد؟*

----------


## sina_u

> *البته منظورم قبول شدن نبود . منظورم اینه اگه یکی سرجلسه غایب بشه بازم واسش کارنامه میاد ؟ یا اینکه محروم میشه از کنکور سال بعد؟*


نه هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد غیبت میخوری کارنامه هم صادر نمیشه.
به سال بعد هم کاری نداره.
از خداشون هست مردم ثبت نام کنن ولی نرن کلی تغذیه هم بر میگرده.

----------


## tiny-ghost

> تنها راهش اینه که تا کنکور حسابی بخونید اگه صفر صفرم باشید تقریبا تا روز کنکور به ۱۰_۱۵هزار میرسید!
> بعد انتخاب رشته کنید ازادپیراپزشکی بزنید خب میارید حتما... ولی خب نیاز به ثبت نام نیست یه سوژه بدید دست خانواده که هرجا رفتن بگن بچم فلان چیز ازاد اورد ولی نرفت... در حدی که بشه یکم سرگرمشون کرد!!!
> اگر رتبتون بهتر شد که دیگه بهتر... میتونید رشته های بهتری رو برای ازاد و اینا انتخاب کنید


دقیقا اومدم اینو بگم تو گفتی من پارسال رتبم همین حدود بود سال اولمم بود آزادارو زدم و قبول شدم اما از اولشم قصد نداشتم برم.بعد الان کسی چیزی بگه خونوادم میگن دخترمون قبول شده خودش نرفته.الانم با خیال راحت درس میخونم.
دوستان شمام امتحان کنین دیگه کسی نمیتونه تیکه بگه

----------


## Stanley_Kubrick

ببخشید واقعا ولی واژه درستی برات پیدا نکردم 
ولی واقعا ****باشه کسی که از الان فکر موندن پشت کنکور باشه
یعنی کسی که از الان خودشو باخته شایستگی قبولی رشته خوب چه الان و چه فردا رو نداره
آخه بابا عزیز من خودم به عینه کسایی رو دیدم که سه ماه صاف گرفتن خوندن تا پزشکی ایران رفتن حالا شما کلا با تمام دانشگاه ها و رشته ها داری از الان خداحافظی می کنی
ببن کسی که الان داره به پشت کنکور موندن فکر می کنه سال دیگه هم دوباره باید همین موقع بهش فکر کنه
 به خودت بیا لطفا نا خوداگاه خودت هم اینو می دونه که اگر واقعا صاف تا روز کنکور از الان بخونی حداقل یه دانشگاه شهرستان پزشکی میاری

----------


## MehranWilson

با احتساب سال 1400 که میخای بمونی پشت کنکور چند سال پشت کنکور موندی ؟!

----------


## Dentist_jane

> من خودم دیوانه شدم از دست خانواده تو خواهرت باز ما عروسمون هیچ ... نیست خودش کلی قیافه میگیره البته افتخار میکنه به شوی کردنش اینم حتی با حرکات و رفتارها نیش میزنه ، خواهر کوچیکتو میتونی بزنی تو کلش که حرف نزن بچه البته بچه های این دوره زمونه دیگ... مثل ماها نیستند ... درکل آبجی از کامنتت کلی خندم گرفت دمت گرم فنر از جادررفت    . وااای اون تیکه اخرو خوب اومدی تمام بدبختای بدو...   آبجی جان هیچکس تنها نیست ما هممون شرایطمون همینه چه بسا خیلیا بدتر .. خخخ


کجا میتونم بزنم تو کله خواهرم؟ :Yahoo (13): 
ترجیح میدم بزنم تو کله خودم چون اگه بزنم تو کله اون دوتا اون میزنه یکی هم مامانم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
والله شوهر کردن افتخار نداره ها اینو به عروستون بفهمون
دخترایی که هیچ هنر دیگه ای ندارن تنها هنرشون ازدواجه
البته این به این معنی نیست که ازدواج بده بلکه یه چیز خیلی طبیعیه
مثل این میمونه من بخاطر ناهار خوردنم فخر بفروشم :Yahoo (111): 
هاااا هاااا هاااا من ناهار خوردم :Y (723): 
بعدشم بهش رو نده
خواهر بزرگتر من ازدواج کرده هر وقت میان خونمون انقدر خوش میگذره که من اصلا نمیتونم مقاومت کنم از اتاقم نرم بیرون
شوهر خواهرم که نگوووو از اون بهتر 
مطمئنم داداش داشتم به این خوبی نمیشد
ولی یه بار خواهرم سر قضیه درس جوری ضایعم کرد که دیگه وقتی میان خونمون خودمو با کش میبنم به صندلی تا از اتاق نرم بیرون :Yahoo (67):  :Y (594): 
خلاصه توئم اصلا نرو پیشش تا نتونه مضخرف بگه

----------


## sara_7886

کسی که از الان تا کنکور نخونه یکسال کامل هم وقت داشته باشه حرومش میکنه ... فرصت پیش رو کم نیست هدفت رو تو این مدت به یه جاهای خوبی میتونی برسونی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

> کجا میتونم بزنم تو کله خواهرم؟
> ترجیح میدم بزنم تو کله خودم چون اگه بزنم تو کله اون دوتا اون میزنه یکی هم مامانم
> والله شوهر کردن افتخار نداره ها اینو به عروستون بفهمون
> دخترایی که هیچ هنر دیگه ای ندارن تنها هنرشون ازدواجه
> البته این به این معنی نیست که ازدواج بده بلکه یه چیز خیلی طبیعیه
> مثل این میمونه من بخاطر ناهار خوردنم فخر بفروشم
> هاااا هاااا هاااا من ناهار خوردم
> بعدشم بهش رو نده
> خواهر بزرگتر من ازدواج کرده هر وقت میان خونمون انقدر خوش میگذره که من اصلا نمیتونم مقاومت کنم از اتاقم نرم بیرون
> ...


فقط میتونم بگم کلیییییی خندیدممممم مرسی ازت از اول تا اخر کامنتت فقط خندیدم اسکرین شات گرفتم هروقت ناراحت بودم ببینم بخندم ... :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):   . بابت توصیه هاتم مرسی :Yahoo (4):  من اصلا متاسفانه خواهر ندارم دوعدد برادر :Yahoo (114):    خخ .  بخونیم این مدتو که رتبمون توپ شه :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط general knobi


سلام دوستان حقیقتا از این حجم ناراحتی واندوه شما واقعا متاثر شدم من پشت کنکوری نیستم امسال سال اولمه ولی خب یک چیزایی در همین مورد تجربه کردم متاسفانه ما داریم توایران زندگی می کنیم پ ن تو خود بخوان حدیث مفصل از این مجمل و خیلی چیزا رو حساب و کتاب نیست یک نمونش همین کنکور و هزار تا ماجرای مختلف گوشه و کنارش اولن خیلی از دوستان طوری حرف زدن انگار مثلا  شرایطشون خیلی  خاص و حاده و معتقد بودن که خانوادشون خیلی عجیب وغریبه یا مثلا اونان هستن که فقط تو این شرایط گیر کردن نه بابا ب پیر به پیغمبر این شرایط اندر حوالات 90 درصد کنکوریاست ومتاسفانه خیلی خانواده ها و فامیل ها درک نمیکنن که فشار کنکور خودش یک تنه کمر شکن هست دیگه اونا نباید بیان اضافه بشن ولی خب میخوام رک وپوست وکنده یک مطلب کلی بگم که واقعیت تلخ جامعه ماست اولن بحث پدر ومادر اینه که به هرحال خب انتنظار دارن و ضمنا بعضی اوقات فشار بر اونا هم به حدی هست که ذهنو وروانشون کلا میپره متاسفانه خود وزیر بهداشتم چند وقت پیش هشدار داده بود که وضعیت روان 80 درصد ایرانیان بخاطر شرایط اجتماعی اقتصادی جامعه از حالت نرمال خارج شده پ ن منظورم این نیست که شما و خانوادتون خدای نکرده روانی هستی بد برداشت نشه این یک صحبت کلی حول وضعیت جامعه ماست اره دوست عزیز حقیقت تلخ تلخ تر از ز​هر  بحث فامیل هم که دیگه تو جامعه ما مشخصه انچه عیان است چه حاجت به بیان است                                              در نهایت من زیاد اهل سخن انگیزشی  نیستم چون سخنان انگیزشی که مثل داروی مسکن موقته وشاید یک روز و دوروز با شنیدن و گفتنش بهت روحیه میده وبعد دوروز دردای نامیدی با شدت بیشتری برمیگرده ولی این یک مورد رو قلم میگیرم که میگه طوری قدم بردار که قله موفقیت رو سریع تر فتح کنی تا همون ادمایی که یک روز مسخرت میکردن ومیگفتن نمیتونی بیان زیر سایه قله تو و بفهمن که بالاتر از خواست اونا خواست خدا و اراده توست  ومن الله توفیق  


هرکس شرایط خاص خودشو داره بله 
اما صرفا دیدن تمامی توانایی ها در کنکور هم مسئله دیگریست...
وگرنه هزاران قدم اولویت شکست بعدیه*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ham1


سلام
دیروز با خانواده درباره اینکه یکسال بمونم پشت کنکور حرف زدم. خواستم یه آمادگی داشته باشن تا بعد کنکور.
از دیروز تمام سرکوفت ها شروع شد. چپ و راست هم بچه های فامیل رو میکوبن تو سر آدم. البته حق دارن ولی من نمیدونم چطور باهاش کنار بیام. به غلط کردن افتادم. کاش تا موقع کنکور صبر می کردم
دوستان پشت کنکوری چطور با این مسئله کنار میان؟
لطفا راهنمایی کنید.


سلام
مقایسه از طرف والدین همیشه بوده و هست و مورد عجیبی نیست 
البته الانم باید دقت کنید که شدایط تحصیلی تون چطوریه؟؟میتونید ادامه بدید و بخونید یا خیر*

----------


## sis.b

فک میکردم فقط مامان منه که با حرفاش و غرغرا و جیغ جیغاش اعصاب منو به هم میریزه :Yahoo (21): 
یه جوری بهش حساسیت پیدا کردم که وقتی میگه برووووووو تو اتاقت درس بخووون میام تو اتاق حاضرم الکی وقت بگذرونم ولی درس نخونم :Yahoo (39): وقتی هیچی نمیگه مث بچه ادم میام درس میخونم.دست خودم نیستاااا :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sis.b


فک میکردم فقط مامان منه که با حرفاش و غرغرا و جیغ جیغاش اعصاب منو به هم میریزه
یه جوری بهش حساسیت پیدا کردم که وقتی میگه برووووووو تو اتاقت درس بخووون میام تو اتاق حاضرم الکی وقت بگذرونم ولی درس نخونموقتی هیچی نمیگه مث بچه ادم میام درس میخونم.دست خودم نیستاااا


آره طبیعیه
نگرانی های مادرانست دست خودشون نیست 
شما سعی کن زمانایی درس بخون که اذیت نشی مثل صبح ۷تا ۱۰*

----------


## Maryam.mz

این حرف رو فقط یک پشت کنکوری می فهمه و اگر روزی خودت پشت کنکور بمونی به حرفم می رسی
سال 96 یک ماه به کنکور ریاضی رو به شکل 100% جدی شروع کردم به خوندن و تست کار کردن ، در کل دو هفته هم زمان نذاشتم ولی ریاضی 58 زدم اون سال ، پایه ی خود ریاضی 
( محاسبات م یعنی ) خوب بود ولی درکی از مباحث ریاضی نداشتم و تو همون دو هفته خودمو کشوندم به 58
بعد نتایج با این ک میدونستم حتی اگر ریاضی رو صد میزدم بازم پشت کنکور می موندم حسرت میخوردم که چرا از یک ماه قبل تر شروع نکرده بودم ؟ چرا دو هفته ی آخر ول کردم؟
سال 97 ادبیات واقعا سخت بود و با همه ی سختی ها و تنبلی هام 78 % زدم و بعد کنکور حسرت میخوردم که چرا دو هفته ی آخر ننشستم زبان فارسی بخونم که ادبیاتم به 90 برسه؟
همه ی پشت کنکوری ها تجربه اش کردن
توی یکی دو ماه آخر یک درسیرو خوب خوندن و نتیجه گرفتن و بعد که دیدن تو یکی دو ماه ترکوندن حسرت اینو خوردن که چرا تو همون یکی دوماه بیشتر از اون مقدار نخوندن که به سال بعد کشیدع نشن!
بگردی هست ! دو تا دختر میخواستن بمونن سال بعد کنکور بدن ، معلم شون بهشون برنامه میده میگه اگه اینو از االان اجرا کنید سال بعد زیر 50 کشوری میشید ، از 16 فروردین شروع کردن به خوندن ، جدی جدی خوندن فقط براشون اجرای برنامه مهم بوده و استرسی برای نتایج نداشتن ! روزی 16 ساعت رو خوندن و الان جفتشون دانشجوی پزشکی هستن ! هردوشون همون سال پزشکی آوردن ، توی س ماه !
میدونم حرف ت یک چیز دیگه بود ولی تا کنکور حداقل سه ماه مونده حداقل 100 روز مونده ( شکی در به تعویق افتادن نداشته باش ) درس های شما هم سخت نیست بشین بخون
باور کن پشت کنکور موندن سخته باور کن خیلی سخته من نمیخوام بترسونم ت ، ولی کار امروزو چرا میندازی ب فردا ؟ تا روز کنکور بخون ، الان تو این اوضاع قرنطینه نه میتونی بری تفریح نه کار خاصی انجام بدی ، فقط میشه درس خوند ! الان درس ت رو بخون ! باور کن از الانم میتونی

----------


## Maryam.mz

و برای خانواده ...
بشین باهاشون صحبت کن ، ماشاءالله بزرگ شدی باید بلد باشی چطور با بقیه صحبت کنی
بگو من هدفم از زندگی اینه از دانشگاه رفتن اینه از انتخاب رشته اینه ... بگو که تلاشم رو می کنم و می خوام که آخرین فرصتی که دارم رو هدر ندم و ...
البتع قبلش بشین با خودت فکر کن واقعا هدفت از کنکور دادن چیه از پشت کنکور موندن چیه ؟
چون کم نیستن ادم هایی که همین هارو گفتن و بعد به ابیاری گیاهان دریایی پیام نور ناکجا اباد هم راضی شدن

----------


## sis.b

> *
> 
> آره طبیعیه������
> نگرانی های مادرانست دست خودشون نیست 
> شما سعی کن زمانایی درس بخون که اذیت نشی مثل صبح ۷تا ۱۰*


متاسفانه مامانم از5صبح بیداره همیشه :Yahoo (113): و هممممش گیر میده :Yahoo (101): و میگه کل روووز مث خررر باید درس بخونی تایم استراحتت10دقیقه باشه فقط :Yahoo (101): اگه10دقیقه بشه12دقیقه دهنمو سرویس میکنه :Yahoo (114):

----------

